# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Belajar Showa......

## luki

Teman teman......

mari kita diskusi lagi........

bagaimana kira kira perkembangan ikan ini , apakah layak di tunggu .....


*Sumi*
  - bagaimanakah karakter dan kualitas sumi nya...?

*Body*
  - cukup proporsional kah body spt ini....?

*Beni*
  - bagaimana kualitas dari beni nya....?

*Shiroji*
  - apakah menjanjikan shiroji spt ini....?


ini penampakan nya ukuran* 22 cm*



*mari berdiskusi.......*

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

saya coba ikutan yah nih.. hehe

kalo dilihat dari kondisi sekarang sepertinya masih belum dalam top form om luk.. dan masi sangat layak untuk ditunggu kelanjutan  perkembangannya... 
dilihat dari quality ikan ini secara keselurahan, sangat layak ditunggu perkembangannya

keep update om luk...  :: 
dan seperti biasa, keepingan om luk mantaaaaapp.....  ::

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> makin enak dan seru diskusi nya nih.....Thank U Om Om.......
> 
> mudah mudahan diskusi yang bermanfaat bagi pembelajaran kita bersama.......
> 
> 
> sebenar nya foto ikan ini di ambil pada bulan Januari 2011 pada saat ikan berukuran 22 cm........
> 
> kebetulan saya di kasih amanah untuk memelihara ikan ini ( baca : dipaksa ).....he he he he
> 
> ...


wah cantik amat jadinya om.. suminya kayanya ga bertambah terlalu banyak kedepannya om.. yang jelas ikan in cantik sekali om..!!!!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> So...Beautiful om Luki,,mantab...
> Keep update om Luk..


Thank u Om Ronnie......

saya denger nya juga begitu.....makanya di namakan Khuro.....

mudah mudahan sumi di daerah muka ngga jadi over ya.....

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agungmahendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> Kadang2 membeli koi terutama showa dlm usia tosai itu tingkat gamblingnya sangat tinggi. Sehebat-hebatnya kita memilih tosai dg patokan teori, sering sekali ujung2nya malah tdk sesuai harapan. Kl istilahnya ada untung-rugi, ngelihat perkembangan showa ini ya..untung bgt. Bener bgt, di tangan om luki selalu jd bagus. Terus update ya Om Luki.


Kapan ya kolam & keeping om luki bisa dibedah tuntas di majalah KOI's??? ....bener2 penasaran dan salut ama banget ama hobbyist yg satu ini.... apapun koi-nya, pasti hasilnya bagus2.....

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

tambah keluar pesonanya di size 70 om. oh ya beni agak orange karena faktor cahaya mungkin ya?

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

setelah 2013 ini, ada apdetannya ga om luki? wah, kalo motguronya imbang, maknyos beud

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> di tulis disini aja om gelarnya mau dikasih nama apa...............?



*N G A C O*  loe Rud......

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

keren om showa nya.

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> Sayang sekali beni nya, ketarik ya om


 iya om...lagi kesenengan nggenjot pakan....baru nyadar setelah beni ketarik semua...now lagi slow down mode




> SABAR ikannya bagus om kalo mau lebih telaten lagi pasti akan nampak aslinya yg keren


 ... iya om semoga saya bisa lebih telaten ngramut-nya

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Pasti bisa growing lagi kok om. Seinget aku ikan ini masih muda dan juga sekarang ada di kolam yang besar.

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Luki, Om Rizal bisa bantu tu kalau cuman supaya cepet bunting/Gendong teluer....  :Love:

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

